# Unterschied zwischen H60 und H80i



## NeonPimpz (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebes forum,
Ich frage mich zurzeit, was der Unterschied zwischen den von Corsair hergestellten Komplett-Wasserkühlungen H60 und H80i ist.
Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte [emoji3]


----------



## DerFakeAccount (10. Oktober 2014)

1. Dicke der Radiatoren ist anders, H60 = 27mm, H80 = 38mm
2. Es gibt eine Gen1 und eine Gen2, bei der Gen1 sind ältere Lüfter im Lieferumfang und die Schläuche sind aus einer Art Hartplastik und bei der Gen2 sind es schöne dicke Gummischläuche.

Hier sind sehr schön die Unterschiede aufgezeichnet : h66-h60-h80 vergleich


----------

